# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  نطقت باسم أيرلندا بدلاً من فرنسا ... مزحة من تشارليز ثيرون تربك الفيفا

## تحية عسكريه

دنيا نيوز _ عمان 
تسببت مزحة غير متوقعة من نجمة هوليوود الشهيرة تشارليز ثيرون في إرباك القائمين على الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (الفيفا). 
ففي نهاية بروفة عامة على قرعة كأس العالم التي تحدد المجموعات المشاركة في البطولة لم يبق في البوتقة سوى ورقة واحدة عليها اسم فرنسا. ولكن ثيرون التي قامت بسحب الورقة فتحتها ثم فاجأت الجميع بنطق اسم "أيرلندا" بدلا من فرنسا الأمر الذي تسبب في إرباك مسؤولي الفيفا الذين كانوا متواجدين في الحفل خاصة بعد الخلاف الشديد الذي أثير حول منافسة أيرلندا وفرنسا في التأهل للبطولة. وأكد أمين عام الفيفا جيروم فالكه امس الأربعاء لوكالة الأنباء الألمانية (د.ب.أ) هذه الواقعة وقال:"نعم الأمر صحيح ولكنه كان مجرد مزحة". يذكر أن فرنسا تأهلت لبطولة كأس العالم المقبلة في جنوب أفريقيا على حساب أيرلندا في مباراة مثيرة للجدل. 
وطالبت أيرلندا الفيفا بالسماح لها بالمشاركة في نهائيات كأس العالم ليزيد عدد المنتخبات المشاركة إلى 33 ، وذلك بعد أن خرجت من الدور الفاصل بالتصفيات على يد المنتخب الفرنسي الذي حسم بطاقة التأهل بهدف مثير للجدل سجله المهاجم وليام جالاس بعد لمسة يد من زميله تييري هنري. ولكن الفيفا رفض طلب أيرلندا.

----------

